
Ask HN: At what speed do you watch educational videos? - bewe42
When learning a new technical skill, I&#x27;m noticing that the time I spend watching videos instead of reading books is growing. But I almost always consume videos at a speed of 1.25x or 1.5x or sometimes even more. I don&#x27;t think I lose anything by doing this, in fact, I feel I can learn quicker this way, especially if the video is of high quality (I could be wrong). I rather pause a video when I need to think about something than playing it at the original speed. I find that curious and wonder what this means for how we communicate and learn.<p>Are you doing this also?
======
zacurry
My preferred mode is book, especially for hard concepts.

I uusually view videos at 1.0x . I find them hard to learn from as my mind
keeps wandering. I tried with 2.0x , it still didn't work for me.

------
muzani
I do it at the maximum speed whenever possible, around 2x. I can just pause
and rewind whenever.

Personally not a fan of videos to learn. I usually learn faster from books
because of speed reading. Speeding up videos makes them tolerable for me.

------
afarrell
I sometimes download them and play them with VLC at 90% speed so my note-
taking and diagramming can keep up. Either that or I just pause repeatedly. If
it is review, I’ll play at 1.5 or 2x though.

I wish online video platforms had a 90% option because it would make it more
enjoyable for my wife to watch history videos with me.

------
supermdguy
1.5x to 2x, with pauses whenever I get confused. I think it's just because
talking intelligibly is slower than thinking.

------
Rainymood
2x usually. Rewatch at 1.0x or 1.5x if I didn't get something.

------
hkmurakami
iirc 1.5x. 2x was too much for me.

------
hawksy
1.5 x

------
professorlamp
1.5x usually

